# mit pcb5.0e und 25vf016b brenen anleitung gesucht?



## samtron (12. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen 
wie kann man so ein altes Bios Chip auf Funktion testen, wieder ein neues Bios Update darauf brennen?
Ich habe das Brenner Programm habe ich auch
http://www.sivava.com/img-ebay/vatanu/VATANU_sw-98d12c.jpg
vielen Dank
MfG


----------

